# R15-300 with new 105F, yet having "freezes"



## spweber (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like my box got the upgrade on Dec. 19th here in Colorado, and things worked fine until this past weekend.

We were just watching a recorded program, when the box just reset itself......twice in 15 minutes. Haven't had any problems before that, and box is well ventilated and not hot.

Have done a couple RBR's and also a cold boot (unplug and let sit for 5 minutes).

Last night we were watching a movie "Syriana", and when my son went to pause the movie, he couldn't regain control of the DVR....the remote wouldn't cause any response (new batteries).

What on earth could be causing this? How on earth could DirecTV release an upgrade that causes these kinds of problems? My wife is about ready to toss the unit out in the snow and go back to TIVO.

These are rhetorical questions, as I have been following this forum since September...I just cannot understand how a company can continue to treat it's paying customers this way.......{end of rant, sorry}

So, is anyone else having these kinds of problems on their R15-300 with the latest upgrade?

Sincerely,
Stan

Parker, CO


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

spweber said:


> Looks like my box got the upgrade on Dec. 19th here in Colorado, and things worked fine until this past weekend.
> 
> We were just watching a recorded program, when the box just reset itself......twice in 15 minutes. Haven't had any problems before that, and box is well ventilated and not hot.
> 
> ...


 
I would love to have your problems. I'm still stuck in the Great Lakes region with 104B, and haven't had the use of the dvr (except playing old recordings) for 3 weeks. Won't be "fixed" until January 9th. 
I did call and get a month off of DVR fees because they are essentially useless.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

From my own experience, and from what I have seen posted by others, if your R15 is having problems, the software upgrade in and of itself is not going to fix them. You need to do a clear and delete (reset everything or reformat) type of reset, then start fresh with the new software.

Even doing that, I personally also recommend that you not use the search function or schedule recordings (autorecords) via the search function, as that appears to be a fairly common behavior among people who have the most problems.

Carl


----------



## sadmaker (Sep 16, 2006)

carl6 said:


> From my own experience, and from what I have seen posted by others, if your R15 is having problems, the software upgrade in and of itself is not going to fix them. You need to do a clear and delete (reset everything or reformat) type of reset, then start fresh with the new software.
> 
> Even doing that, I personally also recommend that you not use the search function or schedule recordings (autorecords) via the search function, as that appears to be a fairly common behavior among people who have the most problems.
> 
> Carl


yep, my dvr started having those same problems. been performing *gasp* nearly flawlessly since i wiped the unit.


----------



## spweber (Aug 29, 2006)

sadmaker said:


> yep, my dvr started having those same problems. been performing *gasp* nearly flawlessly since i wiped the unit.


Thanks for sharing that.....may I ask how long ago you did that?????

My wife is presently getting stuff "reviewed" and then deleted in preparation for a complete "wipe".......sounds like the only thing left to do....(not returning the unit, as it has been working just fine prior to the latest software ugrade).

Is it just me? It is as if the upgrades that DTV releases...are like "patches" to Windows XP from time to time........except somehow they clobber something else....and then the only thing to do....as on my PC...is a CLEAN INSTALL of Windows....which seems to fix EVERYTHING......

Stan


----------



## spweber (Aug 29, 2006)

Since we have 2 R15-300's....I "wiped" the basement unit, and swapped it with our "living room" unit. They both had the 105F software downloaded (normally, not forced) on Dec. 19th here in Colorado.

24 hours, and so far so good.....{fingers crossed}


----------



## spweber (Aug 29, 2006)

OK....its been 4 full days since I did a complete reset and "WIPED" the disk...


And.........


The R15-300 has been working flawlessly since that time........I'm almost afraid to type this, less I jinx myself..:eek2: 


My wife added some more SL's last evening.......so we will see what transpires.

My R15-300 in the basement is being "prepped" (watching all the recordings) for being completely "wiped" as well.....


I really hope that this latest upgrade 105F is going to do the trick---after a complete wipe/reset.....

That would buy the units some more time....as I'm afraid that I will return home from a business trip and my wife will have put a bullet in both the units..:sure: 


Anyone else tried this "full reset" and disk wipe after getting 105F?


Sincerely,
Stan
Parker,CO


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Only one additional suggestion after you wipe and upgrade...

Don't schedule recordings using search/autorecord. Use the guide.

Carl


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Only one additional suggestion after you wipe and upgrade...
> 
> Don't schedule recordings using search/autorecord. Use the guide.
> 
> Carl


Actually it shouldn't make a difference...


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Last week I was caught up on all my recordings, so I figured what the heck. I'll do a reformat and start the second half of the season with a fresh slate. I recreated about 30 Sl's with search. No problems so far. I agree that search used to cause problems, but I think it's stable now. I don't do autorecords, though.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sounds good, I hope that is true now.

Carl


----------

